# افكار مشاريع صناعات ميكانيكية



## سعيد زمزم (9 يوليو 2007)

الفكرة ببساطة اني افكر في البدء في اي مشروع لاي صناعة ففكرت ان استفيد باراء الاخوة اعضا المنتدي .......
فرجاء اي حد عنده فكرة عن مشروع صناعي ان يطرحها ويفضل انيكون مرفق بها اي رسومات او معلومات عن المشروع لعل الله يوفقنا للبدء في تنفيذ احداها
والله الموفق............


----------



## Amr Zaki (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اعمل مشروع تكييف و لو عايز كلمنى على على الفودافون (متفوتش لحظة) علشان المشروع طبعا
Don't miss a moment 
:86:


----------



## VII (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thavksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا بك مهندسنا الفاضل سعيد زمزم وربنا يوفقك
ادخل على هذا الرابط وتابعه ربما تجد ضالتك فيه عاجلا ام آجلا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159867.html
لك كل الود والتقدير​


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشروع تجميع برادة مياة 2 صنبور
من احد المواقع
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15358

يكلفك 150$ وتستطيع بيع الواحدة ب 250$
اذا كان العمل مضبوط


----------



## ENG Mohamed2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد الموضوع الغلايات اللى البشمهندس نشات منزلو روعه بجد شكرا ليك جدا


----------

